
Show HN: Raspberry Pi Micro-Controller Secured on Blockchain - gforst
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYyGxSJKcsA&t=5s
======
bifrost
You could accomplish the same thing with PKI, any particular reason why you'd
use blockchain?

~~~
gforst
A friend actually built it but from my understanding, it is built for when IoT
devices needed to share data outside their internal business. For example, an
IoT device in a container gets moved from a warehouse to a 3rd party trucking
company. The trucking has an IOT device and the two devices transmit data
between them and some get sent back to a database. I may not be doing this
justice.

~~~
bifrost
Yeah, PKI would work in that case too. Bring your friend into the thread!

